# آداب الحديث والمناقشة - لقداسة البابا شنودةالثالث



## بنت الفادى (11 يناير 2008)

آداب الحديث والمناقشة 
بقلم قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

لا تظن أن الكرامة كل الكرامة في أن تتحدث. أو أن تكون الباديء بالحديث. أو أن تمسك بناصية الحديث. وتسيطر عليه. وتقوده. وتكون البارز في الكلام!! 

وربما يكون صمتك أكثر كرامة لك أمام الناس من كلامك 

فقد تبدأ الحديث ارتجالاً وبغير دراسة. ويقف غيرك ممن درس الموضوع أكثر منك. فيحلل رأيك وينقده. ويُظهر ما فيه من أخطاء أو نقط ضعف.. بينما لو أنك تأخرت في الحديث. حتي تسمع أولاً ما يقوله غيرك. لكان كلامك أكثر احتراساً. واحتفظت بكرامتك. ​

"1" في حديثك راع الدقة والدماثة والأدب. 

حقاً ما أجمل آداب التخاطب. بها تكسب أصدقاء.. 

بها تكسب محبة الناس واحترامهم. إذ تأسرهم رقة أسلوبك. وهذه الرقة في الحديث تتمشي مع فضيلة الوداعة. فالوداعة تتميز بطيبة القلب. والقلب الطيب يتناقش بطريقة طيبة. ولا تصدر عنه كلمة قاسية أو جارحة. وهكذا يكسب الناس وآداب التخاطب كما تتفق مع الوداعة. تتفق أيضاً مع المحبة والتواضع. فالمحبة لا تحتد. والتواضع لا ينتفح في حواره ولا يتفاخر. بل تكون كل كلماته مريحة للسامع





"2" إذا جلست لتتحدث مع مجموعة من الناس. فلا تأخذ الجلسة كلها لحسابك الخاص .

لا تحاول أن تكون المتكلم الوحيد. أو المسيطر علي دفة النقاش. اعط فرصة لغيرك. لكي يتحدث هو أيضاً. ويعبر عن رأيه. ولا تُشعر أحداً أنه غريب في مجلسك. بل أطلب من غيرك أن يتكلم هو. وقل له في مودة "يسرنا أن نسمع رأيك". 

لا تظن أن باقي الحاضرين لا يفهمون مثلك. ولا تضع نفسك في موقف المدير. الذي يقبل ما يعجبه من آراء. ويرفض ما لا يعجبه. أو أن يكون حكماً علي ما يقوله الغير. 


"3" حبذا لو كنت في الحوار آخر المتكلمين. وليكن لتأخرك في الحديث هدفان. هما الأدب والحكمة .

أما الحكمة فهي لكي تكون لك فرصة في أن تدرس موضوع الحديث جيداً قبل أن تتكلم مع الحاضرين فيه. وأن تستعرض في ذهنك كل وجهات النظر وبراهينها وأسانيدها. حتي إذا ما تحدثت. يكون ذلك عن دراية ومعرفة. وتكون قد أعطيت غيرك فرصة للتعبير. وأعطيت نفسك فرصة للتفكير. 



"4" أما الأدب. فهو أن تفضل غيرك علي نفسك .

تقدمه في الحديث عليك. احتراماً لرأيه. أو لسنه. أو لخبرته. أو لرغبته في إبداء رأيه. 

وفي هذا الأدب. لا تحاول أن تجيب بنفسك علي كل سؤال. وبخاصة الموجه إلي غيرك. انتظر إلي أن يتكلم الآخرون. وإن كان هناك ما يحتاج إلي إضافة. أذكره في اتضاع مع احترامك لكل ما قيل من قبل. 

وضع في اعتبارك توقير من هم أكبر منك سناً. أو أعلي منك مقاماً. وتذكر قول أحد الآباء الروحيين : 

إذا جلست مع الشيوخ. أو مع الأساتذة المعلمين. فكن صامتاً.. 

وإن سألوك عن رأيك. فقل أحب أن أسمع وأتعلم.. 

"5" لهذا كن متواضعاً ودمثاً في حديثك وفي صمتك.. 

لا مانع إذا دُعيت إلي الكلام في بعض الأوقات أن ترد في اتضاع قائلا: البركة فيكم. كيف أتكلم وفلان موجود؟! فإنه يفهم في هذا الموضوع أكثر مني. ليته يزيدنا علماً.. أنا في الحقيقة لم أدرس هذا الموضوع جيداًَ. أخاف أن أتكلم فأضيع وقتكم!. 

وليكن هذا الاتضاع في قلبك. قبل أن تلفظه بلسانك. وإن تكلمت هكذا. فلتكن كلماتك بمشاعر صادقة. وليست بطريقة مصطنعة. إنما بتعبير حقيقي عما في قلبك



"6" وطبعاً يقتضي الاتضاع والأدب. أنك لا تقاطع غيرك أثناء حديثه.. 

لا تسكته لكي تتكلم أنت. فإن هذا يدل علي عدم احترامك لمحدثك. أو عدم احترامك لكلامه.. أو أن مقاطعتك له. تدل علي ثقتك بنفسك. وتفضيل ذاتك عليه. 

ويحدث أحياناً إذا ما قاطعت غيرك في الحديث أنه لا يقبل ذلك منك. ويقاطعك هو الآخر. ولا يكون مستعداً لسماعك. وتتبادلان المقاطعة أنت وهو بدون فائدة. وتختلط كلماتكما بطريقة مشوشة. وأسلوب معثر للآخرين. ويبدو للسامعين أنكما لستما في حوار أو نقاش. إنما في صراع أو عراك..! 


"7" من أدب الحديث أيضا. أنه لا يعلو صوتك علي صوت محدثك. 

سواء كان ذلك في حديث خاص. أو في حوار أو مناقشة. 

وعموماً. الصوت الهاديء له وقاره واتزانه. أما الصوت العالي في المناقشات فهو أمر غير لائق. 

إن الحوار الهاديء يأتي بنتيجة. أما الأصوات العالية فتحوله إلي شبه شجار. لذلك ينبغي البعد عن صخب الصوت في المناقشات. فليست الكرامة والانتصار في علو الصوت أو حدته.. بل إن قوة الكلام هي في منطقه وحجته وإقناعه. 

ولا يتفق مطلقاً مع أدب الحديث. أن يعلو صوتك علي محدثك. ويغطي علي كلامه. أو أن يكون في نبرة صوتك ما يشعره بعدم احترامك له. إنك بهذا لا تكسب محدثك ولا سامعيك. مهما ظننت انك تكسب الحوار.



"8" إن كنت في حوار. وأخطأ من تحاوره. فلا تكشفه. ولا تحرجه. ولا تتهكم عليه. 

ولا تتعرض لأخطائه في قسوة. بل اظهر الرأي السليم في ايجابية ووقار. دون أن تحطم غيرك. خذ الخير الذي في كلام محدثك. واترك الباقي.. امتدح النقاط البيضاء السليمة التي في حديث من أخطأ. قبل أن تتعرض للرد علي أخطائه. وليكن ردك في جملته بموضوعية. دون أن تمس شخص المحاور أو عقليته. ثم اذكر رأيك إلي جواره. وليس فوق حطامه





"9" إن كنت تعرف ما سيقوله محدثك. فلا تخجله وتسكته. 

سواء كان ذلك في قصة. أو فكاهة. أو في اقتباس ما.. بل استمع إلي كلامه في هدوء. كما لو كنت تسمعه لأول مرة! واظهر إعجابك بما يستحق الاعجاب فيما تسمعه.. ولا تسبقه بالكلام. أو تكمل له ما يريد أن يقوله. فيضطر أن يقطع حديثه. ويصمت في خجل. 





"10" وفي المناقشة: إن وجدت الحق في الجانب الآخر. فلا تماحك. 

إنما اعترف بالحق. بغير ملاججة. ولا تغالط. فإن المغالطة تفقدك احترام الناس. وتثيرهم ضدك. كما انك لا تكون فيها شخصاً روحياً. امتدح محدثك علي صواب رأيه. وقل له: إنك علي حق في هذه النقطة. بهذا تكسب تقديره لك. 

أما إن كنت صاحب الرأي الصواب. وتنازل محدثك عن رأيه. فاتركه ينسحب دون إذلال. لا تحاول أن تريق ماء وجهه في انسحابه. أو أن تشعره بالهزيمة. وتُشهد الحاضرين علي انتصارك. وتجعل ذلك مجالا لافتخارك وانتفاخك. إنما كن كريما في حوارك.. 

وهناك أمور من الأفضل أن تناقش فيها غيرك علي انفراد فربما يعترف بخطئه أمامك علي انفراد. مما لا يستطيعه امام الناس.




"11" لا يكن هدفك من النقاش. أن تغلب الناس وتهزمهم. 

بل الأفيد أن تربحهم وأن تقنعهم. لا أن تخسرهم بكسب المناقشة.. إن القديس ديديموس الضرير استطاع أن يهدي إلي الإيمان كثيراً من الفلاسفة الوثنيين. في حواره معهم بأسلوبه المهذب.. 

إن بعض الناس يظنون أن الانتصار يكون في تحطيم مناقشيهم أو في اضحاك الناس عليهم! ولكن الإنسان الناجح هو الذي يربح من يناقشه. وبهذا يربح المناقشة. ولا ييُخجل إلا المكابرين المتكبرين. 


"12" في الحوار: لا تتكلم في إعجاب بنفسك. ولا تمدح ذاتك أثناء حديثك. 

لا يكن غرضك من حديثك هو مدح الناس لك. ولا تقله بطريقة تستوجب المديح. ولا تكن فيك روح التباهي والخيلاء. وفي حديثك عن أي عمل طيب عملته. لا تنس المجهود الذي قام به الغير ممن اشتركوا معك في انجاح العمل. ولاتنس نعمة الله التي أعانتك. ولا تركز علي ذاتك وحدك! والمستمعون أيضاً لا يستريحون لهذا الأسلوب.



"13" احذر من أن تدعي المعرفة بكل شيء. متحدثاً في كل موضوع مهما كان في غير تخصصك. 

هناك أمور من الخير لك ان تتركها للإخصائيين فيها ولاصحاب الخبرة. ولا يقلل من شأنك اطلاقاً أن تصمت أثناء الحديث عنها. ولا يضيرك إن سئلت. أن تقول "لا أعرف" أو انني في صراحة محتاج أن ادرس هذا الموضوع. فمعلوماتي عنه قليلة وغير مؤكدة. 

أو أن تحيل من يسألك إلي مرجع ينفعه ويمنحه المعرفة المطلوبة مثل هذا الأسلوب يشعر سامعك بدقتك وصدقك. ويجلب احترامه لك. 




"14" في حديثك مع الناس. لا تضغط عليهم في معرفة أسرارهم أو أسرار غيرهم.. ولا تكن لحوحاً. 

احترس من الأسئلة التي تمس حياة الناس الخاصة. ولا تحاول أن تعرف ماليس من حقك أن تعرفه. ولا تضغط علي انسان في أن يقول لك ما يحرص علي كتمانه. سواء كان ذلك من أسراره هو. أو من أسرار أقاربه أو أصدقائه أو معارفه. 

ينبغي أن تحترم خصوصيات الناس. ولا تصر علي كشف ما يريد غيرك أن يستره أو يغطيه. فليس هذا نافعاً لك. ولا له.. 

ولا تكن لحوحاً بطريقة تتعب محدثك. 

إن وجدته غير مستعد لما تريده منه. فلا تصر علي طلبك متجاهلاً أعصابه التي يتعبها الالحاح ويرهقها. إن وجدته عازفا عن الإجابة. فلابد أن هناك سبباً يدعوه إلي ذلك. ولا تضغط عليه. 




"15" كن دقيقاً في كلامك. وفي اختيار الألفاظ. 

هناك كلمات كثيرة يمكنك أن تستبدلها بغيرها. فتكون أفضل وأصوب. وأكثر دقة. وأخف وقعاً علي آذان الناس وعلي قلوبهم. وتؤدي نفس المعني دون أن تخطيء. فكن حكيما في اختيار الألفاظ. وقل كل كلمة بميزان دقيق. ولا تدع أحداً يمسك عليك كلمة. وراجع الألفاظ التي تعودت أن تستخدمها في حديثك. مستبدلا بعضها بما يليق. 


"16" ليكن كلامك بقدر. وحافظ علي وقت محدثك. 

لا يصح أن تطيل الكلام في موضوع لا يستحق الاطالة فيه. أو في موضوع لايهم محدثك في قليل أو كثير. ولاتطل الحديث مع إنسان يكون مشغولا. والوقت غير مناسب. وهو يريد أن ينهي الحديث. سواء كان صريحا في ذلك أو يمنعه خجله. بادر أنت بانهاء الحديث في لباقة. ولا تنتظر أن يمل هو. أو يقلق بسبب مشغولياته الأخري. 

لا تكن كثير الشروحات طويل المقدمات. 

وبخاصة إن كنت تتحدث مع إنسان ذكي يفهم بسرعة. 

أو مع إنسان قد أدرك تماماً ما تريد أن تقوله. وليس في حاجة إلي توضيح أكثر. وتصبح شروحاتك ضغطا علي أعصابك.


منقوووووووول​


----------



## adel baket (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: آداب الحديث والمناقشة - لقداسة البابا شنودةالثالث*

_الله على المقال الرائع لقداسة البابا_
_شكرا بنت الفادى الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## ehab5688 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*كلام جميل واقوال روعه
شكرا بنت الفادى
*​


----------

